

Comparing Factor with Lisp - old_sound
http://missingfaktor.blogspot.in/2012/07/lisp-factor-features-compare.html

======
Ralith
Was expecting rather more depth to the comparison, given the title. There's
far too little substance to justify his conclusion that Factor "lies way above
Lisp," though it seems that supporting that assertion may not have even been
his intent.

I feel like I must be missing something with regard to the first question,
though. He claims Factor macros are both simpler and more composable than Lisp
macros, but neither his explanation nor the linked documentation seem to
actually provide any evidence. In particular, as far as I can tell, Factor
macros are "composable" in just the same way Lisp ones are: you can nest them
and use values obtained from one in another without issue. He then goes on to
comment on hygiene in a way that suggests he's not even talking about Lisp
macros in general, which in many incarnations are free to violate hygiene.

------
swah
Lisp is easier to read to me, not sure why... I don't think its familiarity,
since I have given serious attempts at reading both.

~~~
zem
it's easier to mentally execute a tree than it is a stack.

